# 2 Bilder verschmelzen



## renele (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe 2 Graustufenbilder im jpeg-Format, die ich in PS6 zusammenfügen will. Die Helligkeit ist ein wenig unterschiedlich.
Ich möchte nur, dass die beiden Biler in einander übergehen, die
Helligkeiten sollen angeglichen werden und es soll ein Übergang mehr zu
sehen sein.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache?
Gibt es sowas, wie fade-out? Dann könnte man die Bilder übereinanderschieben
und angleichen, oder?

Danke für Tipps oder 'n Tutorial.

Der René


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

am besten mit ebenenmasken.
aber ich müsste die fotos mal sehen.du kannst mir ja im icq anquatschen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. Oktober 2002)

Das ist mittlerweile der XXte Thread zu dem Thema und jedes mal die gleiche Antwort auf die gleiche Frage.
Langsam wird's wirklich lästig...


----------



## Leever (16. Oktober 2002)

Leg die beiden Bilder jeweils auf eine Ebene, dann erstellst du eine Ebenenmaske für die obere Ebene, nimmst das Verlaufswerkzeug und erstellst dir deinen Verlauf, in dem die Bilder übergehen sollen.

Schwarz  = Tranzparent
Weiß     = NICHT Tranzparent
50% Grau = 50% Tranzparent
usw.

Aber versuch es nächstes mal erstmal mit der Suchfunktion


----------

